# New iPhone with ProClip Mount



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*New iPhone with ProClip Mount (Updated!)*

*7/24 Update*
Proclip released their iPhone mounts today. Here are the link to the fixed and swivel units. I ordered the fixed unit. Will post more pictures when it arrives.
iPhone Holder (Fixed)
http://www.proclipworld.com/De...ight= 








iPhone Swivel Tilt Holder
http://www.proclipworld.com/?s...ight= 








Proclip has a universal mount which fits the iPhone with a case. 
Touareg Left Mount
http://www.proclipusa.com/?sec...ight= 
Padded Adjustable Holder with Tilt Swivel 
http://www.proclipusa.com/?sec...ility 

































_Modified by themacnut at 9:32 PM 7-24-2007_


_Modified by themacnut at 9:33 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Cool. i picked up an iPhone yesterday as well.
My Twarg mount solution is a little different, will try and get a shot of it.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Post pictures and info when you can.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (themacnut)*

Does the iPhone use the same bottom connector as the iPod? I am wondering if the current iPod adapters on the market will work with this.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Does the iPhone use the same bottom connector as the iPod? I am wondering if the current iPod adapters on the market will work with this.

Yup.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (spockcat)*

Spockcat, the connector is the same. I have the iPhone Universal Dock Adapter 3-Pack on order which allows universal docks to use the iPhone. Will try it when they come in. Here is what Apple has to say:
"Can I use iPod accessories with my new iPhone?
iPhone has the same 30-pin dock connector as the iPod, so many properly designed accessories can be used with both iPhone and iPod. However, iPhone may cause audio interference with some iPod accessories. Products that are engineered and certified to be compatible with the iPhone will carry the “Works with iPhone” logo on their packaging. See Accessories for more information."
http://www.apple.com/iphone/qu....html 
http://www.apple.com/iphone/accessories/ 
I am planning on keeping my iPod in car in addition to the iPhone. The 8BG iPhone fills up fast compared to the 60GB iPod. I had to be very selective what music, videos, movies I loaded on the iPhone.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (themacnut)*

Thanks. So technically you can use the iPhone as you would an iPod through any of the current adapters except the amount of music is limited.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (spockcat)*

Not all iPod accessories work with the iPhone.
Plus I have noticed that when you plug the iPhone into many of the accessories that are used to output music, the iPhone asks you if you want to put it in "airport mode" which means to phone calls or network.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_...iPhone may cause audio interference with some iPod accessories. Products that are engineered and certified to be compatible with the iPhone will carry the “Works with iPhone” logo on their packaging...

I bet the iPhone causes all kinds of crackles with audio gear, just like any other cell phone.


----------



## A's Egg (Nov 30, 2006)

Is the iPhone really that great? How cool is it? I know this is a little off topic but come on...you bated with the pictures!!!!!!
A


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (A's Egg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A’s Egg* »_Is the iPhone really that great? How cool is it? I know this is a little off topic but come on...you bated with the pictures!!!!!!
A

I hope this thread does not turn into iPhone bashing, or Mac vs PC, like the threads on lowered Touaregs.








First, a qualification. I am not a PC hater or Apple elitist. I enjoy Macs, and use PC's at work. I prefer Macs. My personal choice. Choose what works for you.
The iPhone is great and a lot of fun. I am a long time mac user (themacnut you know) and have always appreciated Apple's focus on user interface. This is the main area the iPhone shines. The main draw for me was the phone, plus the mail and internet. The internet experience is very good, allowing you full surfing capability. The addition of Google Maps, and YouTube are cool as well. I see Google Maps being very useful in my daily use.
Having setup and used my wife's Blackberry Pearl, the iPhone is much easier to use and has better interface and internet capability. Not clear yet on the business side support for the iPhone, but it will come. I bought the iPhone for personal use.
If you have a chance, stop by an Apple store and play with one in person if you are interested. There is also a ton of info and movies on Apple's website showing many of the cool features.
There is so much to the iPhone, you could spend days poring over the info on Apple's site and around the web (I spent weeks). I have spent several days with the phone, and am pretty familiar with the features. If you have any specific questions, I would be happy to answer them. As I am sure other posters who have the phone would also be happy to share.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_First, a qualification. I am not a PC hater or Apple elitist. I enjoy Macs, and use PC's at work. I prefer Macs. My personal choice. Choose what works for you.

I am the exact same way. I work in a MS environment all day (C#, SQL Server and Biztalk) but I prefer to go home to my Macs. I ditched my Windows Mobile 5 phone for a new 8GB iPhone and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Shabbis)*

Got to play with an iPhone at a clients house today. It is WAY COOL and does a lot of what a phone should do. I've forgotten how much my Motorola sucks. I'll be interested to see more installs.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

The iPhone is really a great tool... Not just cool (though *really cool*, it is), but it is just a better business device IMHO.
It really has baffled me for years why cell phone manufacturers have focused on "fun" enhancements, like cameras, video, games, ringtones, oragami folding techniques, etc., but completely ignored really critical features, like solid integration between contact lists and calendars between your phone and computer...
The ability for the iphone to really be used as a browser, and seamlessly transition from AT&T's "edge" network to a local hotspot impressive. Ordinary websites (yes, VWvortex included) can be viewed pretty effectively.
Voice mail messages are stored on the phone, and can be accessed in any order you like. I can't count how many times I've had to skip through countless older messages to hear a phone number again on traditional cell voicemail.
The fact that it is an ipod (and a TV, if you use downloaded programs) is just iceing on the cake.
I predict that Verizon and others are really going to suffer... Churn is the #1 problem in the cellular industry, and up to now, all the carriers where pretty much equally sucky. Some have slightly better prices, or coverage. All have terrible customer service. No real differentiation though.
Now, AT&T has an exclusive (for how long?) on the first device to be really disruptive technology in the wireless industry. And the idiots at Verizon had first crack, and passed on it...
Does it have shortcomings? Sure. The keyboard takes some getting used to. You can't transfer files and info to/from your computer via bluetooth (yet). It doesn't provide "tethering" to allow your computer to access the internet via the AT&T edge nework bridged by the bluetooth connection. And you can't download your own ringtones







. But knowing Apple, these issues will be addressed, and by iPhone V2, they will be as ubiquitous as white earbuds.

_Modified by pfb2 at 11:18 PM 7-2-2007_


_Modified by pfb2 at 11:19 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_Not all iPod accessories work with the iPhone.
Plus I have noticed that when you plug the iPhone into many of the accessories that are used to output music, the iPhone asks you if you want to put it in "airport mode" which means to phone calls or network.

I checked with Blitzsafe today. The M-Link doesn't work with the iPhone. No doubt neither do any of the other iPod audio adapters. However, Blitzsafe already has a new adapter for the iPhone built and I have them on order. They are backwards compatible with the iPod too.
Stupid Apple. They couldn't make the iPhone have the same audio output as the iPod!


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (spockcat)*

Spockcat, did your contact give a reason or define what is different about the new part? Was there a technical reason for the change related to the iPhone (Interference)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Spockcat, did your contact give a reason or define what is different about the new part? Was there a technical reason for the change related to the iPhone (Interference)?

They said software and hardware changes but wouldn't give me any more info. No doubt they want to have the market to themselves for as long as possible. 
I agree that the iPhone isn't/shouldn't be your regular music device in your car but did Apple really need to make the iPhone incompatible with the previous iPod devices?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (spockcat)*

Spockcat, I defer to your strong electronic knowledge, but guess there must be a reason related to the phone portion of the device. Does this patent info shed any light?
http://www.macnn.com/articles/...tent/


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Stupid Apple. They couldn't make the iPhone have the same audio output as the iPod!









It's all about licensing. They want everyone to license their accessories under the 'Made for iPhone' label. They also want to get into the early accessores market that they missed out on with the iPod.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Some of this works/doesn't work issue is overblown... Likely just CYA due to possible RF interference.
Example: When I plug my iPhone into my Klipsch music box, I get a message about "not designed to work..." etc., and that I might want to turn on airplane mode to eliminate interference, but in actuality it works just fine. The form factor of the bottom of the iphone (jack location, thickness, width, etc.) seems to be identical to the large disk-based ipods.
My T is in the shop since Friday for some last minute trim replacements before the warranty expires, but I'll bet when I plug the iPhone into my adapter, it works perfectly as well!



_Modified by pfb2 at 10:13 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (pfb2)*

I only know that it doesn't work because someone on Club Touareg reported that their M-Link didn't work with their new iPhone. I then checked with Blitzsafe and they confirmed there are differences, which they wouldn't tell me about. 
I also don't doubt aircooled's comments about licensing. I've heard several comments in the past about iPod incompatibility issues. I don't doubt it is related to revenue. Seems like a common situation for Apple.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: New iPhone with ProClip Mount (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Stupid Apple. They couldn't make the iPhone have the same audio output as the iPod!









Digital cell phones can interfere with audio interfaces (that annoying buzzing sound you hear in the speakers sometimes), I bet Apple had to make some changes to address this issue. I can use my iPhone with my iHome clock radio, but when I plug it in, the iPhone asks if I want to put it in Airplane mode to minimize inerference.
I wonder if the third-party companies need to change their interfaces to compensate for this interference.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_Some of this works/doesn't work issue is overblown... Likely just CYA due to possible RF interference.
Example: When I plug my iPhone into my Klipsch music box, I get a message about "not designed to work..." etc., and that I might want to turn on airplane mode to eliminate interference, but in actuality it works just fine. The form factor of the bottom of the iphone (jack location, thickness, width, etc.) seems to be identical to the large disk-based ipods.
My T is in the shop since Friday for some last minute trim replacements before the warranty expires, but I'll bet when I plug the iPhone into my adapter, it works perfectly as well!

_Modified by pfb2 at 9:27 AM 7-3-2007_

I think this might be the default to the safest possible mode (Warn it might not work). I have seen many posts online where people are sharing the same info, ignore the warning and it works fine. Over time, I think a lot of the accessories will be tested and certified, and through software updates, the warning will be removed.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I only know that it doesn't work because someone on Club Touareg reported that their M-Link didn't work with their new iPhone. I then checked with Blitzsafe and they confirmed there are differences, which they wouldn't tell me about. 

My 2point5 (2point5.com) dock will not play music from the iPhone. No warning about Airplane mode, it just won't play to the stereo. It plays through the iPhone speaker as though nothing is attached. It will charge it though, and the connector fits fine. It uses the universal dock format with the removal plastic piece for different iPods.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Here is the Apple article with some information. Does not go into great technical detail.
http://docs.info.apple.com/art...05766 
About iPhone and iPod Accessories
The iPhone uses the same dock connector as the iPod, so properly designed accessories can be used with both the iPhone and the iPod. While there are thousands of accessories that have been designed specifically for iPod, not all of these are fully compatible with iPhone yet. This is because cell phones can cause audio interference with some accessories that have the "Made for iPod" label.
To ensure the best possible experience, Apple has created special iPhone compatibility requirements for accessory manufacturers. Products that are engineered and certified to be compatible with the iPhone will have a "Works with iPhone" label on their package. To ensure compatibility, look for third-party accessories that are authorized to use the "Works with iPhone" label when purchasing accessories for use with iPhone.
It is possible, however, to use many existing iPod accessories that have the "Made for iPod" label. When you connect iPhone to one of these accessories, the iPhone will alert you that the accessory was not made to work with the iPhone. With the alert, you are presented with an option to go into Airplane Mode, which will turn off the communication ability of the iPhone while it is connected to that accessory.
Note: While avoiding potential audio interference, you will not be able to make or receive calls, browse the web, or send or receive email when in Airplane Mode. If you choose not to enter Airplane Mode, you can still make and receive calls, but they may experience some audio interference.
"Made for iPod" means that an electronic accessory has been designed to connect specifically to iPod and has been certified by the developer to meet Apple performance standards.
"Works with iPhone" means that an electronic accessory has been designed to connect specifically to iPhone and has been certified by the developer to meet Apple performance standards.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Some additional information the guys at 2point5 (My dock for my Touareg).
"It's looking like some iPhone interfaces have a resistor installed at the dock connector to tell the iPhone to turn off the internal speakers and route audio to the line output in the dock connector - this wasn't an issue before as the iPod's default state was to send audio through the dock connector. So, we'll either be getting our hands on new a/v cables when a manufacturer steps up (most likely soon as it's a simple production change) or may address this within our product itself at some time in the foreseeable future. 
This makes sense. When you are playing music on the iPhone without headphones installed, it plays by default through the external speaker.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

I received Blitzsafe's new I-Link for the iPhone today and it is already up on my site.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Link? I was just looking and couldn't find it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_Link? I was just looking and couldn't find it.

Second Blitzsafe product here.


----------



## Ciabreeze (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

my friend had this holder and a blitz safe adapter and it would not play through my iPhone,the iPod works great in the car but the iPhone will only charge through the dock connector 
Its a anew audi a4 with factory Bose 
The mount works great to hold it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ciabreeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ciabreeze* »_my friend had this holder and a blitz safe adapter and it would not play through my iPhone,the iPod works great in the car but the iPhone will only charge through the dock connector 
Its a anew audi a4 with factory Bose 
The mount works great to hold it.

Because the Blitzsafe is an M-Link, not an I-Link. It's a new version that is iPhone (and iPod) capable. Only started shipping this week.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock, have you gotten your iPhone yet?


----------



## Ciabreeze (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Where can you get an i-link adapter?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ciabreeze)*

Order it directly from Spock, link is a few posts up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_Not just cool (though *really cool*, it is), but it is just a better business device IMHO.


The iPhone is far far away from being the ultimate business device. It will not, in its current form replace most mobile business people's blackberry.
Heres why:
The keypad just plain sucks, it doesnt take time to get used to, it sucks. You need tactile feedback to effective type an email. While very cool, touchscreen (much less micro sized touchscreen) isn't going to work. Try typing at a modest pace...it wont work, its sloppy. 
There is no copy paste function. This is a major oops, I send approx 30 emails a day from my Curve, and several times I day I am copy and pasting content.
Music cant be used as a ringtone - business related? No but damn fun!
No a2dp support.
No MMS, no voice dialing
Voice quality - much worse
Doesn't work under 64 bit windows, or vista
Only 1 attachment per email
You cant save documents on it, only view them in emails
It gets hot after 20 minutes of on call time

I wanted to love it, its uber cool looking (a little bigger than I'd like) but the ultimate business tool...it isn't, and wont be if only because it doesn't have a usable keyboard.
You cannot tether your laptop to a iPoon (hehe).
This was posted from my blackberry, btw!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (anothercar)*

*yawn*


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (anothercar)*

had my iphone for a week now... there are some things i hate, but mostly love.
* no MMS support, i bet that will change in the future firmware upgrade. I don't really care since I do most of stuff via email.
* Voice quality is awesome... best in the market, compare to Dash, Blackjack and Nokia N80.. This one is the best
* not much stuff work with 64bit windows... even Blackjack is not supported in 64bit window, and that's Windows Mobile Device. It syncs fine with my Vista and Mac
* You can have more than 1 attachments... most of my emails contained 2 or 3
* i talked over 3 hours last saturday, testing the battery life and playing with web... doesn't get hot at all. 
things I really hate
* edge network is slow, that's AT&Ts fault... but I'm going to use WIFI most of the time.
* no voice dialing.... (hopefully this will be fixed in the next firmware)
* no A2DP support... (again, the bluetooth module supports it, it's not turn on via software)
* not unlocked.... when travel overseas, this could be an issue.
overall... i love it, i sold my blackjack and Nokia N80 on ebay.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love mine too... 
My minor complaints are:
- No voice dialing 
- Low speakerphone volume
- It takes three "keystrokes" to wake it up and get it into phone mode if you were last doing something else...
- Won't sync iTunes over bluetooth (yet)
- It makes such a good phone that I'm using way more minutes by not grabbing the house VOIP phone.
My favorite feature:
- Random access voicemail with complete control. Awesome for someone who gets a bunch of voicemail and saves important messages!
Cool new trick I just discovered:
If you are viewing any web page that has a phone number on it, clicking it dials the number! Brilliant! 

_Modified by pfb2 at 9:16 PM 7-15-2007_


_Modified by pfb2 at 9:17 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Updated original post with new holders released by Proclip.


----------

